# Morbark 2070XL



## Newfie (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey guys,

Got the Morbark rep bringing a 2070xl out to demo on Wednesday. My intentions are for chipping hardwood under 4" and softwood under 8" so I thought this unit should fit my needs and it seems to be in the comfort zone for towing behind my 1/2 ton.

Has an 86hp Cummins, live hydraulics, autofeed. He quoted me retail over the phone at $22,500 but said that was negotiable as it is a 2002 unit and they are looking to move it. What would ya'll think might be a fair knock down on that price?

Anything that I should be looking out for,etc?

Anyone have any experince with these units? This isn't the one with the chipbox tandem setup.

Thanks.


----------



## Cicero (Jun 22, 2003)

2070xl is a great unit. It chips well and is low maintenance since it only has one blade. Love this machine for that. We rent that particular machine for that very reason. It should have plenty of power with that hp, it is the largest engine that machine will take. 

As far as price the dealer has some room to work on that price. If they want to move it maybe throw out a number you are comfortable with and see if they will take it. He should still make a little and turn his inventory. It depends on how many hours the machine might have and what their acquisition costs were (ie. shipping). I have had to take some short margin deals to move the equipment, it is part of the business. You might have stubbled across a good deal.

Good Luck.


----------



## Newfie (Jun 25, 2003)

*I think I'm in love...*

Well, ran the chipper this morning. It's a Perkins diesel not a Cummins but 86 bad horsies none the less. Only 22 hours on the machine. He offered it for 19K, with extra knives and fresh filters and fluids, etc.. I think that's a pretty good deal. Should have it in my hands soon.

Thanks for the info Big Cicero.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 25, 2003)

Have you looked at the Vermeer BX1000? I think it is the best in it's class and is great for what you intend to do with it.


----------



## Newfie (Jun 25, 2003)

Vermeer support is virtually nonexisent in my area. I think the closest dealer they list is 3 hours away. Everyone around hear runs Morbark or Bandit, more so the Morbarks as they trade in the Bandits. With Morbark I have full service dealer support(chipper and power plant) within an hour. I won't be able to keep up with this machine as it is.


----------



## Cicero (Jun 30, 2003)

Good price on that machine. If you like the machine rest assured you are getting a very fair deal.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 7, 2003)

Newfie did you get the Morbark? How do you like it so far?
Is the single blade an issue at all?


----------



## Newfie (Nov 7, 2003)

Yup, bought it back in July and it has eaten everything I have thrown at it. It has kept up with 5 guys feeding it brush and small trees without missing a beat. Most of the time I'm a solo show so it is more than enough machine.

I haven't noticed any issue with only one knife, except for one knife is less maintainence than more. The hydraulic auto feed has kept the machine from bogging down so far.

I would buy the same machine again if given the option as it really fits my needs perfectly. Larger stuff in my operation becomes firewood, lumber or goes to local woodmizer guys.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 7, 2003)

Does it do ok on occansional larger hardwood?

My chuck and duck may be on the way out, leaking rad. fluid out the front of the motor now...........

Too many to choose from , new Model 12 out looks like a good compromise.
Hhhmmmm
Bandit Model 90, 95, 150, 200+, 250....
Vermeer bc1000, bc1200.....
Man i'm getting a headache, can't wait for the show next week,

I'm going to win the chipper raffle, yeah........that's the ticket!


----------



## Newfie (Nov 7, 2003)

It has a 10" capacity. I've maxed that diameter with pine and aspen. About the largest hardwood I have put through is probably 7 or 8", and it did that fine. It's a little slower, 2 or 3 feet at a time with a 4 or 5 second pause by the auto feed to allow the engine rpm's to pick up again. The larger softwood diameters will feed 4 or 5 feet at a time before pausing. Everything about 6 inches or under just blows through it as fast as you can load it. (80 fpm feed rate on the rollers,I think) With a steady flow of stacked brush, I've filled a 5 yard chip box in 15 minutes by myself.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 7, 2003)

Sounds good, we do alot of trimming and small removals but occasional big ones too. 
I'd think it would have to be slower with only one knife, but we've been getting along with the Asplundh for 5 yrs. now so I can't complain.
Maybe a new old style drum is in my future


----------



## Newfie (Nov 7, 2003)

I can't really speak to the speed of the one knife versus other multi-knife models as my experience with other chippers is lacking.

The 2070XL has an adjustable chute that Brian suggested. Rotates 360 degrees very easily (hand crank with a chain and sprocket set-up) and locks into presets. The deflector has 4 or 5 settings and the whole chute can be set up at an angle for chipping into a larger truck by resettting some mounting bolts. The ease of adjustment is definitley very handy in my line of work where the chips can often be left in a pile on the cleared lot


----------



## NeTree (Nov 7, 2003)

Mike, just curious... did you deal with the Morbark dealer in Palmer? I got my chipper from them, and have no complaints.


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 8, 2003)

My 18X Woodsman 200hp will fill a 10 yd. box in 7 minutes with 4 guys feeding it and enough brush prepped and ready to go.


----------



## tophopper (Nov 8, 2003)

Newfie, 
I have a 2090 as Brian pictured. Just curious, you mentioned the hand crank swivel discharge. my 2090 has this featureand it is nice, however beacause of the weight of the chute, over time(3.5 yrs now) it has developed a bit of sag, not enough to hinder performance, but just enough to put enough friction in the crank pulleys / chain to make it difficult to swivel. I just walk under the shoot slightly raise and push, for me it easier than the hand crank.
overall im am very pleased with my chipper. 
the 2070 is that a disc unit? or drum?


----------



## Newfie (Nov 8, 2003)

*"did you deal with the Morbark dealer in Palmer? "* 

Erik,

Yeah, they were any easy group of people to deal with. Didn't try to sell me something I didn't want or need. The salesman was kind of a scatter brain, but he made sure everything was taken care of. Of course that could be my anal attention to detail speaking. I haven't had any difficulties with the machine so far, so I have yet to test out their service department.

*"My 18X Woodsman 200hp will fill a 10 yd. box in 7 minutes with 4 guys feeding it and enough brush prepped and ready to go."* 

I would hope so.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 8, 2003)

*"the 2070 is that a disc unit? or drum?"* 


It's a drum. I'll have to keep an eye on the discharge chute. A lot of guys with older machines were impressed that it was so easy to move without removing bolts and such.


----------



## tophopper (Nov 8, 2003)

The crank system is a nice feature, Ive wondered more than once how I can fix it, some sort of shims I suppose. 
Yeah, no bolts for adjustment is also nice.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah Brian you're right about that, an adjustable chute and rollers would be a huge change for us.

I'll give you a special deal on the woodchuck when I win.

Speaking of them I had completely forgot about Woodchuck, don't remember hardly ever hearing anything on here or anywhere else about them. How can they be so out of the market? The only one I've dealt with was a rental that would clog up if you looked at it wrong:Eye:


----------



## Newfie (Nov 8, 2003)

tophopper,

I was looking at the chute today after reading your post and was wondering if maybe the sag might be something as simple as some of the mounting bolts loosening up with time and vibration.

You may have already explored that avenue but figured the suggestion was worth a shot. I know sometimes it is the simplest things that escape my view.


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 15, 2003)

At the show they had the new 2070XL, they put 2 knives on it now, said it cuts smoother and faster feed rate, better balanced wheel. I said hhhhmmmm why didn't they think of that before??


----------

